
U.S. Senator Bans Funding for Beerbots That Don’t Exist - ohjeez
https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/artificial-intelligence/senator-bans-funding-for-beerbots-that-dont-exist
======
philodelta
huh, I did not expect to make me legitimately angry. Technology and science
are far too important in everyday life to have legislators who are ignorant,
willfully or otherwise, of how research works. This is besides the fact that
the sciences get pennies compared to other government expenses.

